# Lets open a metal thread



## dahamma (Aug 20, 2008)

Any body like spineshank or silent civilian or shadows fall or motorhead. sorry im a little old school.


----------



## jackonthebox (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm down with shadows fall and somewhat familiar with motorhead.


----------



## jackonthebox (Aug 20, 2008)

too old school for The Faceless?


----------



## dahamma (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah iv'e never heard of them who do they sound like?


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 21, 2008)

Good thread, good bands


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2008)

ruuuuuurrrrrhgggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


YouTube - Venom - Welcome to Hell (Live)


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV6noHEd6XE


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

Never heard of spineshank or silent civilian. On the other hand... Motorhead I'm very familiar with. I wasn't a huge Motorhead fan.... but I enjoyed their music in the right environment. 

Also, I knew Lemmy on a casual basis some 20 years ago when I worked at the Rainbow Bar & Grill in W. Hollywood. In that day the makeup wearing, hair bands were king.... and they were mostly assholes. Lemmy was one of the very real and very cool people I had the pleasure to meet during my time working there

God I'm old..............


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Never heard of spineshank or silent civilian. On the other hand... Motorhead I'm very familiar with. I wasn't a huge Motorhead fan.... but I enjoyed their music in the right environment.
> 
> Also, I knew Lemmy on a casual basis some 20 years ago when I worked at the Rainbow Bar & Grill in W. Hollywood. In that day the makeup wearing, hair bands were king.... and they were mostly assholes. Lemmy was one of the very real and very cool people I had the pleasure to meet during my time working there
> 
> God I'm old..............




.......... and kinda cool.


----------



## dahamma (Aug 21, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Never heard of spineshank or silent civilian. On the other hand... Motorhead I'm very familiar with. I wasn't a huge Motorhead fan.... but I enjoyed their music in the right environment.
> 
> Also, I knew Lemmy on a casual basis some 20 years ago when I worked at the Rainbow Bar & Grill in W. Hollywood. In that day the makeup wearing, hair bands were king.... and they were mostly assholes. Lemmy was one of the very real and very cool people I had the pleasure to meet during my time working there
> 
> God I'm old..............


 I would have loved to have met Lemmy 20 yrs ago. and your right motorhead seemed like the only old school metal band to not bow to the 80's hair -metal fad....20yrs ago i was 15 you're not that old


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> .......... and kinda cool.


LOL... not really... I was just a girl slinging drinks and the money was good!!! I managed to keep myself out of the fray for the most part...but ohhhh the stories I have to tell. 



dahamma said:


> I would have loved to have met Lemmy 20 yrs ago. and your right motorhead seemed like the only old school metal band to not bow to the 80's hair -metal fad....20yrs ago i was 15 you're not that old


LOL... thanks.... I don't feel old... and Motorhead wasn't the only ones to not succumb to the hair band craze. Bands.... ala Pantera (R.I.P. Dimebag) were coming up back then too... and they were also very polite real people IRL too.....

Only the posers were assholes.


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 21, 2008)

When my girlfriend pisses me off i threatin to grow my facial hair like Lemmy.


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

OtisDriftwood;1211805 said:


> When my girlfriend pisses me off i threatin to grow my facial hair like Lemmy.


Is her response "fine... but if you grow the mole too then you better be able to back it up with a record deal" .... LOL.. just playing


----------



## PETE247 (Aug 21, 2008)

What about agonistic front,death by stereo,raised fist....there pretty good...


----------



## jackonthebox (Aug 21, 2008)

the faceless... honestly I don't know a whole lot about them (I should do my research, I know) but from what I think I know, the original drummer was amazing but has passed away. I believe they still play now with some definite line up changes, but anywho...

this song is with the original drummer. make sure you listen to the whole song. and be paying attention around the 3 minute marker.

YouTube - The Faceless - Leica


----------



## Flaier (Aug 22, 2008)

Just when I opened this thread I was listening to Motorhead (I'm not very familiar with their work but I liked the songs that I listened that they made). I was just wondering is there anyone here who listens to...like Metallica for example ?


----------



## canadiancowboy (Aug 22, 2008)

I`m still old school my danm self.Seems like the new metal needs a gimmick [eg: slipknot & their masks] just play some good tunes and we will listen.Just went to see Priest, Heaven & Hell ,Motorhead & Testament in T.O. last week.Fuggin amazing consert.Dio, Halford, no metal singers nowaday`s can touch those boy`s for vocals.But that`s just 1 middle aged mans opinion...lolccb
P.S. Ozzy is still putting out some amazing tunes & Zakk Wildes bandBlack Label Society in in my top 10.


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 22, 2008)

Black Label sits atop my list for a few years now. Does anyone listen to Iced Earth ?


----------



## canadiancowboy (Aug 22, 2008)

Iced Earth -Winter Nights...wicked song.My daughter just turned me on to Nightwish from Finland..they`re more along the lines of Savatage.Anybody listen to Avenged Sevenfold....excellent band,amazing sounding drummer.ccb.


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 22, 2008)

YouTube - HELLYEAH - You Wouldn't Know


----------



## canadiancowboy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I live in the country, we have dial up, so I can`t watch You Tube.To many stops and starts to watch properly.ccb


----------



## TheWeakWilled (Aug 22, 2008)

Machine Fucking Head rocks. did any one here there cover of Hallowed be thy name if not check it out its gnarly. I think this is my new favorite website ever.


----------



## TheWeakWilled (Aug 22, 2008)

Machine Fucking Head rocks. did any one here there cover of Hallowed be thy name if not check it out its gnarly. I think this is my new favorite website ever.


----------



## coolerthanyou (Aug 22, 2008)

All that remains fucking rocks!!


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 22, 2008)

Three inches of blood........ Kill the Orcs!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pantera started off as hair metal with all the tight shiny shit on em. Thank god they changed that, R.I.P. Darrell Abbott 

Tom


----------



## dahamma (Aug 22, 2008)

OtisDriftwood;1213072 said:


> Black Label sits atop my list for a few years now. Does anyone listen to Iced Earth ?


 Yea iced earth are great how about Demons and wizards?


----------



## dahamma (Aug 22, 2008)

canadiancowboy said:


> I`m still old school my danm self.Seems like the new metal needs a gimmick [eg: slipknot & their masks] just play some good tunes and we will listen.Just went to see Priest, Heaven & Hell ,Motorhead & Testament in T.O. last week.Fuggin amazing consert.Dio, Halford, no metal singers nowaday`s can touch those boy`s for vocals.But that`s just 1 middle aged mans opinion...lolccb
> P.S. Ozzy is still putting out some amazing tunes & Zakk Wildes bandBlack Label Society in in my top 10.


 I missed the heaven and hell tour in edmonton, but did see priest megadeth and testament back in 89 i think.Awesome show


----------



## canadiancowboy (Aug 29, 2008)

My eldest daughter is leaving for school this weekend, she`s a big Motley Crue fan so I took her to Cruefest last night.Now I was never a big Crue fan but I must say I was impressed with the boy`s.Put on a hell of a good show.They`re makin a DVD of the tour.Fucking Tommy Lee breaks ouy the Tit.E. cam as he calls it and had the women baring their souls and other parts too...lolThey also had Trapt, Six.A.M, Papa Roach and BuckCherry.Buckcherry blew me away ,fuggin amazing band.Gotta love Crazy Bitch.Well that`s it, just thought I`d share that.Wasn`t as bad as I thought it would be.If ya get a chance GO even if your not a Crue fan it`s worth it.Have a good day all.ccb


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 29, 2008)

dahamma said:


> Any body like spineshank or silent civilian or shadows fall or motorhead. sorry im a little old school.


i went to see motorhead and alice cooper in wembley arena last year... amazing!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 29, 2008)

Just some of my favorites:
Decapitated, Through the Eyes of the Dead, Nevermore, Pantera, Iron Maiden, Despised Icon, Ion Dissonance, Dimmu Borgir, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Acacia Strain, All Shall Perish, Between the Buried and Me, Glass Casket; to name a few.


----------



## bukkakegrind (Aug 30, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Just some of my favorites:
> Decapitated, Through the Eyes of the Dead, Nevermore, Pantera, Iron Maiden, Despised Icon, Ion Dissonance, Dimmu Borgir, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Acacia Strain, All Shall Perish, Between the Buried and Me, Glass Casket; to name a few.



Fuck yeah thats some good stuff... the new acacia strain is so brutal!!!!! Same with the new all shall perish idk if its out yet but it got leaked on the internet


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 30, 2008)

bukkakegrind said:


> Fuck yeah thats some good stuff... the new acacia strain is so brutal!!!!! Same with the new all shall perish idk if its out yet but it got leaked on the internet


 
I bought the new acacia cd, the dead walk, but i didnt have a choice when it came to the all shall perish- awaken the dreams album. Its pretty amazing with some top notch drum work and the guitars some really amazing and epic!


----------



## bukkakegrind (Aug 30, 2008)

theres a new acacia cd out called continent but yeah the dead walk is probably one of my favorite albums in that genre right now


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 30, 2008)

I didnt even know they had a newer cd then the dead walk. Ill have to check it out as soon as i get outta work


----------



## Cannibal Sativa (Aug 30, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Just some of my favorites:
> Decapitated, Through the Eyes of the Dead, Nevermore, Pantera, Iron Maiden, Despised Icon, Ion Dissonance, Dimmu Borgir, The Black Dahlia Murder, The Acacia Strain, All Shall Perish, Between the Buried and Me, Glass Casket; to name a few.


nice to see others listening to some brutal stuff too.


----------



## bukkakegrind (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuck yeah man... checking out your journal as we speak!!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 30, 2008)

Hell yeah! Theres really nothing i wont listen to though...except country. Metal is my roots though.


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 30, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Pantera started off as hair metal with all the tight shiny shit on em. Thank god they changed that, R.I.P. Darrell Abbott
> 
> Tom


hahaa yeah!! GLAMtera 

rest in peace dimebag darrell


----------



## airman (Aug 30, 2008)

Neurosis is the shit. At first I was't sure About them, but they grew on me real fast.


YouTube - Neurosis "Locust Star" live


----------



## bukkakegrind (Aug 31, 2008)

airman said:


> Neurosis is the shit. At first I was't sure About them, but they grew on me real fast.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Neurosis "Locust Star" live


oh man you ever listen to jesu, pelican, isis, red sparrowes, or rosetta ... cuz that shit would be right up your alley.

YouTube - Pelican, City Of Echoes - Live in Lausanne

```

```


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

YouTube - Metallica - Orion


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 6, 2008)

_some finnish bands kick ass..check soulgrind, unholy, disgrace...greek necromantia is awesome...also new 25th anniversary album from polish vader got the best sound they ever had..._


----------



## dahamma (Sep 6, 2008)

how about shadows fall or five finger death punch


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 7, 2008)

dahamma said:


> how about shadows fall or five finger death punch


_ill check those right away..._


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 7, 2008)

norther, gutted with brocken glass, wecamewithbrokenteeth, carvivor, venom, white chapel, life ruiner.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 7, 2008)

winds of fucking plague!!!!!!!
stay brutal


----------



## Greenscreen (Sep 7, 2008)

> Any body like spineshank or silent civilian or shadows fall or motorhead. sorry im a little old school.


dude that post got me to check out silent civilian, and I like!
any way, I'd recommend Bloodbath, Mercenary, or Liquid Tension Experiment,


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

winds of plague is ok. they have some good songs(legions, brotherhood, athems of apocalypse)


----------



## tsdriles06 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU 

bring me the horizon a crazy band from the UK


----------

